
Life Among the 'Yakkity Yaks': Autism and Innovation - tcskeptic
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703525704575061123564007514.html
======
Serene
Creativity and mental disorders may stem from a similar genetic
predisposition. For example, it may help if one can see the world in two ways
(bipolar disorder). Albert Einstein and Isaac Newton may have had Asperger
syndrome too, although they could be just isolative and difficult. John Forbes
Nash, a founder of game theory, who won 1994 Nobel Prize in economics had a
history of Schizophrenia

~~~
tokenadult
Manic-depressive illness was often misdiagnosed as schizophrenia in the United
States in the era when Nash was hospitalized. He subsequent course of illness
is more like manic-depressive illness than like schizophrenia. If I remember
correctly, the author of the acclaimed biography of Nash acknowledges that he
may have been misdiagnosed.

